# Chum đựng gạo đặt đúng phong thủy lôi kéo tiền tài



## gomsubaokhanh (13/10/21)

Chum đựng gạo phong thủy từ lâu có ý nghĩa như vật giữ của. Chúng tượng trưng cho tài sản, sự giàu có sung túc của cả gia đình. Đặt chum đựng gạo đúng cách giúp điều hòa vượng khí, giúp của cài ngày một đi lên.

Như thế nào là chum đựng gạo phong thủy?

Chum đựng gạo được coi là một vật phẩm phong thủy. Nhưng không phải bất cứ dụng cụ nào đựng gạo cũng được coi là đồ phong thủy. Chum đựng gạo phong thủy phải đáp ứng được những tiêu chí sau đây.

_Chất liệu chum đựng gạo_

Thị trường hiện nay có nhiều loại bình đựng gạo được bày bán, chất liệu đa dạng từ nhựa, thủy tinh cho đến sành sứ.






Đầu tiên, xét về tính an toàn, hũ đựng gạo bằng thủy tinh hoặc gốm sứ là thân thiện với người sử dụng nhất, đảm bảo sức khỏe về lâu dài. Sành sứ và thủy tinh là hai chất liệu lành tính, dùng đựng thực phẩm khô hay ướt đều an toàn.

Về phong thủy, chum đựng gạo bằng sành là lý tưởng nhất. Chum gạo sành thuộc hành Thổ bởi được làm từ đất sét, tựa như mảnh đất sinh ra hạt gạo. Khi kết hợp với Thổ của gạo sẽ khiến phần Thổ khí thêm mạnh, tất sẽ đem cát khí tới gia đình.

Tránh dùng hũ gạo kim loại (hành Kim) hoặc hũ gạo gỗ (hành Mộc) bởi sẽ xung khắc với nhau, có thể gây thất thoát tiền bạc.

_Chum đựng gạo phong thủy phải có nắp_

Nắp chum vừa để bảo vệ gạo khỏi nấm mốc hay sự tác động của các côn trùng có hại, nó còn tựa vật phẩm giúp trấn giữ của cải. Bởi hũ gạo như hũ tiền tài, vì thế nhất định phải có nắp đậy để cất giữ tiền bạc khỏi những đối tượng xấu.

_Chọn chum đựng gạo sâu lòng_

Hũ gạo có dáng tròn đầy, sâu lòng luôn là biểu tượng may mắn trong phong thủy. Chum đựng gạo sâu lòng mang ý nghĩa chứa được nhiều của cải. Không nên lựa chọn chum đựng gạo có hình dáng sắc nhọn.

_Chum gạo có các biểu tượng may mắn_

Yếu tố này là không bắt buộc nhưng những biểu tượng may mắn sẽ giúp tăng thêm phần cát khí cho gia đình. Những hình ảnh và biểu tượng may mắn trên chum đựng gạo phong thủy nên là đồng tiền cổ, dơi ngậm tiền, ngũ phúc (5 con dơi), biểu tượng Phúc Lộc Thọ…

Xem thêm: Cách đặt chum đựng gạo phong thủy để tụ lộc phát tài


----------

